# Wanted Staff Shooters! For NEW "Wind Dragon" HI-MOD stab. Only .650" dia.



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

*Wanted Staff Shooters! For NEW "Wind Dragon" HI-MOD stab. Only .650" dia.*

Robinhood Videos presents! The 2015 “Wind Dragon” ― The newest in our X-Rod Predator series of carbon stabilizers. This premier HIGH MODULUS carbon rod gives you one of the largest stiffness-to-weight ratios ever produced at only 3.9 ounces for a 30 inch rod.
With the smallest diameter in the industry at .650 inch diameter, *wind drag is reduced by up to 60%.*

* WIND DRAGON 2015
•	Ultra stiff high modulus carbon
•	25-40% lighter than comparable rods
•	up to 60% less wind drag
•	25-40% less cost*

Comes with new flared connector (black or silver) for a larger base of support and therefore less oscillation. 

Available in 28”, 30” and 32”for FITA/Olympic, compound, target and 3-D archers. Side rods are available in 10”, 12” or 15”. They are now available at a very competitive price.

28” Retail $163	Staff price	$114
30” Retail $170	Staff price	$119
32” Retail $177	Staff price	$124
10” & 12”	Retail $65	Staff price	$45
15” Retail $72	Staff price	$50

We have 10-15 staff positions available in each state. We also have international positions available. To interview for a Staff Shooter position, or for more information, call Bernie at Robinhood Videos 614-322-1038 10AM to 7PM EST 7 days a week. Initial interview must be conducted by phone only. Sorry! No email enquiries will be considered. Resumes are NOT necessary.
NOTE: We also have several other stabilizers that staff shooters can choose from. Dragon XL, LiteHawk, Falcon Featherlite and Scorpion. See our “2015 staff shooter wanted for Bernie’s Control Freak Stabilizers thread” on General Archery Discussion, Manufacturers Announcements, and Sights, Scopes and Stabilizers.


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice! Are they equally as stiff ad the Dragon xl bars?


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

CRISSMAN6903 said:


> Very nice! Are they equally as stiff ad the Dragon xl bars?


They are a little stiffer!


----------



## spotter45 (Jun 30, 2006)

I have the lite hawks, would the wind dragons be stiffer? Also would I need all new quick disconnects and side bar mount?


----------



## Fist429 (May 20, 2013)

Just wanted to take a minute to thank Bernie and Jan. I picked up a set of the Wind Dragons from them last month to test out on my Olympic recurve.

I have the 35" main rod with 9 oz of weights
Side rods are 12" with 5oz. Of weights each
3" v bar extension with one of Bernie's adjustable v bars.
Hoyt 25" GMX with long 40# f7 limbs. 48# on the fingers 31" draw.

These rods are small and light. They are also incredibly stiff as well and dampen bow vibration well. 
I couldn't be more pleased with their performance and feel. I look forward to some outdoor testing in the wind very soon.

Great product and great people. Thanks again Bernie and Jan. 
Jason Pfister.


----------



## Fist429 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

spotter45 said:


> I have the lite hawks, would the wind dragons be stiffer? Also would I need all new quick disconnects and side bar mount?


Yes, they are stiffer...call me at 614321038 10am-7pm EST to order or for more info. Thanks, Bernie


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

Fist429 said:


> Just wanted to take a minute to thank Bernie and Jan. I picked up a set of the Wind Dragons from them last month to test out on my Olympic recurve.
> 
> I have the 35" main rod with 9 oz of weights
> Side rods are 12" with 5oz. Of weights each
> ...


Thanks for the kind words!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

Another great product! Thank you for all you do for the sport Coach.


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

brownstonebear said:


> Another great product! Thank you for all you do for the sport Coach.


Thanks for the kind words!!!


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## coachbernie (Nov 23, 2008)

ttt


----------

